# Which tank?



## Richard40 (26 Mar 2022)

Anyone have any experience of the Oase 200 Highline and the D-D Aqua pro freshwater 900 tanks? 
I can’t decide between the two, both fit in my living room space, the latter is 227 litres and the first 202 litres.


----------



## john6 (26 Mar 2022)

Why not go custom made, that way you can have it how you want it, not how the manufacturer wants it.


----------



## Richard40 (26 Mar 2022)

Can you recommend any?


----------



## john6 (26 Mar 2022)

A4L make quality tanks, Fit Filtration also make quality tanks. ND Aquatics are decent but lack customer service.


----------



## dean (26 Mar 2022)

Wharf aquatics make great tanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard40 (27 Mar 2022)

Cheers I’ll have a look at them all. One of the things that attracted me to the Oase is the fact all pipes run under the cabinet.


----------



## Richard40 (28 Mar 2022)

So my question is if you need some floating plants to dim the light for the fish your putting in there, and you have a tank with a lid, would the light being so close to the water just frazzle the floating plants?


----------



## Richard40 (28 Mar 2022)

The other option  is to get an Aquascaper tank with a light hanging over the back. Any recommendations as Kessil are super expensive?


----------



## bazz (28 Mar 2022)

Richard40 said:


> The other option  is to get an Aquascaper tank with a light hanging over the back. Any recommendations as Kessil are super expensive?


Prime Freshwater - AquaIllumination is an option, I think mine was £225 about a year ago.


----------



## Richard40 (28 Mar 2022)

Yeh they sell them near me. How many would you need for a 250 litre tank?


----------



## bazz (28 Mar 2022)

Officially 1 will illuminate 24 x 24 inches (60 x 60 cm). I have 1 Kessil 30cm above the surface of a 90 x 55 cm footprint and it is illuminating it perfectly at 60% although the tank is full of Crypts and Buces, and I'm sure the Prime would cope similarly also. The only problem with these lights is the overspill and the more spread you require the higher the light has to be (power and height) and thus is higher and brighter, which is why my photoperiod is during daylight hours.
The AI Hydra 32 HD LED Freshwater – H2O Aquatics would be a better option, giving more spread it would allow for lower mounting avoiding most of this.
The cooling fan on the Prime is sporadically audible, also to be taken into consideration. Mine is in the kitchen running at 15% over a 40 cm cube quarantine/plant nursery tank and was primarily bought as an emergency replacement for if/when I have any problems with the Kessil.
Cheers


----------



## Richard40 (29 Mar 2022)

So A4L got back to me they offer an Aquascaper tank for £759 which would need lighting.
Pro - cost, same size as I wanted.
Cons- leaving water marks, fish able to jump out
Or a custom built tank for £1370 with lid, same size which would also need lighting.  Can’t see why it’s so much more. Undecided tbh as an African biotope I wanted
Pro- £££, light close to floating plants so not sure if they would grow. 
Both £59 delivery also.


----------



## seedoubleyou (29 Mar 2022)

The A4L tanks look really nice. I think the quality is supposedly pretty good too.

Having an open top tank is a risk and you have to be willing to take it.

There are lots of options out there for hanging lights. iQuatics do one that’s not overly expensive, so you can suspend the lights at any level you wish.

As for water marks, if you don’t use RO and use tap water, cleaning the glass every few days will keep this at bay.
The other alternative is to buy some frosted vinyl and cut neat strips about 5cm thick and apply it around the glass (where the waterline would be). This is done by many people and actually looks pretty smart.

I hope that helps.


(I’ve always used NACD, as another a option for custom tanks)


----------



## seedoubleyou (29 Mar 2022)

Oh and a second option, commonly used in reef keeping, is an acrylic lid, London Aquatic design make these custom. (Not cheap, but do a great job)


----------



## Richard40 (29 Mar 2022)

I have an open top one now, the EA Aquascaper 900. I have had a few fish jump, but I have had the water close to the rim edge. The tank is going in the living room in the alcove. I wanted the glass pipes to not be on show either really so it all looked neat and tidy to people looking at the tank .


----------



## dw1305 (29 Mar 2022)

Hi all,


Richard40 said:


> Pro- £££, light close to floating plants so not sure if they would grow.


I would worry about the light being too bright, as long as it isn't too hot.  Even "Reef Light" brightness is much less <"PAR than the tropical sun">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## seedoubleyou (29 Mar 2022)

Richard40 said:


> I have an open top one now, the EA Aquascaper 900. I have had a few fish jump, but I have had the water close to the rim edge. The tank is going in the living room in the alcove. I wanted the glass pipes to not be on show either really so it all looked neat and tidy to people looking at the tank .


All comes down to personal preference then mate and what you want from a tank.
I like the highline, I believe they make them in optiwhite glass now too, rather than the float glass.

It comes with the lighting too and a dry weir, but again, it all depends what you want.


----------



## Richard40 (30 Mar 2022)

I’ve no experience of a dry weir. Are they simple to use?


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Mar 2022)

Richard40 said:


> I’ve no experience of a dry weir. Are they simple to use?


Yeah absolutely mate, it’s essentially just a dry channel for cables and the likes to run through. The video above will show this better than can be explained.


----------



## Richard40 (30 Mar 2022)

john6 said:


> A4L make quality tanks, Fit Filtration also make quality tanks. ND Aquatics are decent but lack customer service.


So A4L have quoted £1577 with delivery so far that’s with optiwhite and dry weir. Pretty expensive! Waiting on others to quote.


----------



## john6 (30 Mar 2022)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Mar 2022)

Richard40 said:


> So A4L have quoted £1577 with delivery so far that’s with optiwhite and dry weir. Pretty expensive! Waiting on others to quote.


Have you tried NACD aquariums? They’re build quality is really really good.


----------



## Richard40 (30 Mar 2022)

I’ve contacted them today. Waiting for a reply.


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Mar 2022)

Richard40 said:


> I’ve contacted them today. Waiting for a reply.


Admittedly the bloke can be hard to reach. I can give you a number to text on if it helps.


----------



## Richard40 (30 Mar 2022)

Yeh that would be good


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Mar 2022)

Sent in PM.


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 Mar 2022)

Ouch! Times have changed; it's a while since I bought a 200 litre tank, but it was £40. lol


----------



## Richard40 (31 Mar 2022)

john6 said:


> A4L make quality tanks, Fit Filtration also make quality tanks. ND Aquatics are decent but lack customer service.


John, ND aquatics have been super quick! cost with delivery £1024


----------



## john6 (31 Mar 2022)

Richard40 said:


> John, ND aquatics have been super quick! cost with delivery £1024


Yes but again you get what you pay for, check out the difference in silicone finishing for starters, also look at reviews at customer service. Listen its your money, its your tank, but just giving you a heads up, A4L are quality tanks backed by quality customer service. You go for whichever tank you choose, but if money is the main reason then perhaps you need another hobby, Any fishkeeping hobby drains your bank balance and the tank itself is probably one of the cheapest things you will buy compared to other on going costs so spend it how you see fit.


----------



## Richard40 (31 Mar 2022)

I wasn't suggesting anything John other than I've found ND aquatics really good customer service.  Doesn't mean I'm going to buy off them. I will look at all reviews. I've already got two tanks, just haven't had a custom build before so I'm making sure I choose the correct option.


----------

